# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) >  Продаю игры в Steam c 50% скидкой

## GreyWS

Продаю игры в Steam с 50% скидкой, все игры легальные:

Aliens vs. Predator - 150 руб. 
Left 4 Dead - 150 руб. 
Left 4 Dead 2 - 224 руб. 
Portal - 100 руб.
Hitman Collection (Hitman 2: Silent Assassin, Hitman: Blood Money, Hitman: Codename 47)  - 224 руб.
Beat Hazard Complete (Beat Hazard, Beat Hazard – iTunes & m4a file support, Beat Hazard Ultra)  - 150 руб. 
Hard Reset - 150 руб. 
Disciples II Gold (Disciples II: Rise of the Elves , Disciples II: Gallean's Return) - 100 руб.
The Orange Box  - 150 руб.

Для покупки пишите в Steam: http://steamcommunity.com/id/GreyWS/
Оплата через WebMoney, QIWI, Яндекс деньги. 

Гарантия надежности. 
Я в вебмани с 8 Ноября 2008 года (мой Passport) . С тех пор ни одного отрицательного отзыва.  Есть начальный аттестат.
Согласен на гаранта, за ваш счет.

----------


## irishka80

Старье

----------

